
First Covid-19 outbreak in a U.S. nursing home raises concerns - alwillis
https://www.statnews.com/2020/02/29/new-covid-19-death-raises-concerns-about-virus-spread-in-nursing-homes/
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22453183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22453183)

------
masonic
Clickbait, bogus title.

A handful of people there "show some symptoms", which could be influenza, or
anything.

"officials have not yet found a link between (the deceased's) case and the
outbreak in the nursing facility. “ um, okay... so how does this qualify as a
"COVID-19 "outbreak" in the facility?!

~~~
detaro
> _So far, two people from the nursing facility outbreak have tested positive
> for Covid-19. One is a health worker in her 40s, who is currently in
> “satisfactory condition,” Duchin said, while the other is a resident in her
> 70s with significant underlying chronic health issues and is in “serious
> condition.”_

~~~
masonic
This text did _not_ appear in this statnews article when submitted.

~~~
detaro
does here: [https://imgur.com/aPnOQjY](https://imgur.com/aPnOQjY)

~~~
DrScump
I don't see it in the _submitted_ article, either. Why are you being
disingenuous about this?

~~~
detaro
This is a screenshot I just made after clicking the link above.

Here is an archive.is snapshot (1 hour old), containing the same text:
[https://archive.is/QE5FK](https://archive.is/QE5FK)

EDIT: checking archive.org, it appears this was indeed not in the article ~2
hours ago:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200229205343/https://www.statn...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200229205343/https://www.statnews.com/2020/02/29/new-
covid-19-death-raises-concerns-about-virus-spread-in-nursing-homes/) vs
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200229225108/https://www.statn...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200229225108/https://www.statnews.com/2020/02/29/new-
covid-19-death-raises-concerns-about-virus-spread-in-nursing-homes/)

~~~
masonic
I see it _now_ , in the two paragraphs added since it first went live on the
site.

